# practical to conceal carry a full size M&P 9mm?



## trevorlay

I plan on getting my CCW as soon as I can find a good class, I only have the full size 9mm (wish I could afford the shield..) anyways.. is it doable to conceal a full-size M&P? Thanks for your time and comments!


----------



## SouthernBoy

It can be effectively concealed with the right holster and clothing. However, the 4.25" barrel versions or the compacts are, of course, better at this. You could always wear a journalist vest and get a good cover with that.


----------



## chessail77

Concealing a full size weapon is done every day.......JJ


----------



## clance

SouthernBoy said:


> It can be effectively concealed with the right holster and clothing. However, the 4.25" barrel versions or the compacts are, of course, better at this. You could always wear a journalist vest and get a good cover with that.


The journalist vest is as obvious as the fanny pack here a few years ago. I know, I have one that I use to use when I work in the personal protection industry and have stop using cause eveyone and their brother (at least around my area) seem to have started to use one to cover their EDC.

I agree, an effective conceal carry depends on them most part a good holster, belt and the type of clothing you're going to be wearing. But length of a barrel isn't the problem with most conceal carries, it's the grip heel and the type of grips used. Depending on what I'm wearing will dictate how I carry. In the summer knocking around in shorts and short sleeve shirts I carry either a CZ75 D PCR with a full size upper or a Kahr TP-9. In each case the barrel length is 4"- 4.5" which is easily concealed in the waist band (I've carried a 1911 Govt. this way as well) of my shorts with the short sleeved shirt untuck to cover it. To keep the shirt from opening up and exposing my pistol I button a couple of buttons at the bottom, if I'm in a suit and tie I use a quality pancake holster at 4 o'clock so the grip lays flat against my back.

Of course a single stack is going to be easier to conceal then a double, and a compact grip is easier still. Most manufacturers realize that more and more individuals are carrying so they have been contouring the heel of the grip to lower the heel's signature. The heel is the sharp point which like on a standard 1911 is a sharp angle that presents a point in your clothing when carried. That is why several manufacturers of 1911 are now offering a "Bobtail" option but for some reason they still mount "rubber" grips on their pistols.

The rubber grip which makes the pistol more comfortable to shoot a couple hundred rounds at the range and provide a tacty non-slip surface for the shooter, also provides a tacty surface for cover garments or if carried in a bag to grab either signaturing that you got a pistol or making it difficult to draw cleanly. They're terrible for conceal carry and should be one of the first if not the first replacement items on any EDC with either a set of wood, metal or synthetic grips.


----------



## zhurdan

chessail77 said:


> Concealing a full size weapon is done every day.......JJ


Indeed it is. I carry a full size M&P everyday. No one is the wiser.


----------



## SouthernBoy

clance said:


> The journalist vest is as obvious as the fanny pack here a few years ago. I know, I have one that I use to use when I work in the personal protection industry and have stop using cause eveyone and their brother (at least around my area) seem to have started to use one to cover their EDC.
> 
> I agree, an effective conceal carry depends on them most part a good holster, belt and the type of clothing you're going to be wearing. But length of a barrel isn't the problem with most conceal carries, it's the grip heel and the type of grips used. Depending on what I'm wearing will dictate how I carry. In the summer knocking around in shorts and short sleeve shirts I carry either a CZ75 D PCR with a full size upper or a Kahr TP-9. In each case the barrel length is 4"- 4.5" which is easily concealed in the waist band (I've carried a 1911 Govt. this way as well) of my shorts with the short sleeved shirt untuck to cover it. To keep the shirt from opening up and exposing my pistol I button a couple of buttons at the bottom, if I'm in a suit and tie I use a quality pancake holster at 4 o'clock so the grip lays flat against my back.
> 
> Of course a single stack is going to be easier to conceal then a double, and a compact grip is easier still. Most manufacturers realize that more and more individuals are carrying so they have been contouring the heel of the grip to lower the heel's signature. The heel is the sharp point which like on a standard 1911 is a sharp angle that presents a point in your clothing when carried. That is why several manufacturers of 1911 are now offering a "Bobtail" option but for some reason they still mount "rubber" grips on their pistols.
> 
> The rubber grip which makes the pistol more comfortable to shoot a couple hundred rounds at the range and provide a tacty non-slip surface for the shooter, also provides a tacty surface for cover garments or if carried in a bag to grab either signaturing that you got a pistol or making it difficult to draw cleanly. They're terrible for conceal carry and should be one of the first if not the first replacement items on any EDC with either a set of wood, metal or synthetic grips.


All good points, in particular the slightly tacky grips getting hung up on a garment. I almost never wear a journalist vest, though I do have one. The OP was asking about a full size M&P which is going to print in most applications unless due thought is made as to clothing. That grip frame is significant. I also have a Kahr 'T' series, though mine is a T-9, not the polymer. I refuse to carry that gun because it is just so darned pretty, I'd hate to mar it up in any way. But it would be a good contender for concealed carry with a close fitting holster (which I have).

On those few occasions that I do conceal, I just slip my shirt over my sidearm, which is generally either going to be a Glock compact (a 23 or a 19), or an M&P with the 4.25" barrel. If it prints, I don't really care since that is not an issue in my state since open carry is the normal (default, standard) mode of carrying here and is what I do most of the time.


----------



## clance

SouthernBoy said:


> I also have a Kahr 'T' series, though mine is a T-9, not the polymer. I refuse to carry that gun because it is just so darned pretty, I'd hate to mar it up in any way. But it would be a good contender for concealed carry with a close fitting holster (which I have).


I have one of the original TP-9s with the "P" size grip, why they ever went to the Tactical length grip is beyond my reasoning but they did. Anyway I generally carry without a holster when I carry it, the polymer/stainless lend itself to this carry and I find it a lot cooler then having a piece of leather or anything else up against my hip. When I call it a day I just pull it out and wipe it down with a silcon cloth and it's good to go. Nice thing about stainless is it's easy to refinish and I'm sure that Kahr would be more then happy to do that for you for a fee.


----------



## trevorlay

Thanks for all the advice I just put a Hogue rubber grip on it, did not think about how this would effect concealment till now.. Any ways I have a while till I even take the ccw class any ways. Thanks again!


----------



## Bisley

Find a good hybrid IWB holster, such as the Crossbreed, and adjust the cant to a fairly radical forward tilt, so that the grip is almost vertical. Buy a good sturdy belt and find the position around your waistline where the grip protrudes the least. Wear loose shirts that drape well.

Of course, concealment isn't the hard part. The hard part is carrying the extra weight, all day every day. A good holster will greatly reduce chafing, but it still gets uncomfortable, and you will just have to learn to live with that, or wear a covering garment that will allow you to carry OWB - not practical for most folks, especially during summer.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've had some health issues with a pulled groin, and cannot carry IWB right now. But prior to that, I've carried a Beretta 92FS IWB every day for 2.5 years - even in summer time. I gotta put it at the 3 o'clock position with the holster, to do it. I'm not a hug guy either (6'1" - 185 lbs). Not that hard to do.


----------



## trevorlay

Shipwreck said:


> I've had some health issues with a pulled groin, and cannot carry IWB right now. But prior to that, I've carried a Beretta 92FS IWB every day for 2.5 years - even in summer time. I gotta put it at the 3 o'clock position with the holster, to do it. I'm not a hug guy either (6'1" - 185 lbs). Not that hard to do.


Sorry to hear that, i'm a big guy so that may help your saying? 275 5'11''


----------



## SouthernBoy

Shipwreck said:


> I've had some health issues *with a pulled groin*, and cannot carry IWB right now. But prior to that, I've carried a Beretta 92FS IWB every day for 2.5 years - even in summer time. I gotta put it at the 3 o'clock position with the holster, to do it. I'm not a hug guy either (6'1" - 185 lbs). Not that hard to do.


I feel for you there, friend. I pulled my right groin muscle this past March, the re-injured it two more times. Took around 6-8 weeks to finally heal up. That hurt more than a hamstring injury I got in 1991.


----------



## surferdaddy

You could consider getting the the grip cut down, bowie tactical does it if I'm not mistaken. Then you could carry with compact mags or full size with an adapter, your choice.


----------



## Shipwreck

SouthernBoy said:


> I feel for you there, friend. I pulled my right groin muscle this past March, the re-injured it two more times. Took around 6-8 weeks to finally heal up. That hurt more than a hamstring injury I got in 1991.


Thanks. I am getting better slowly, but it's gonna be a while before I can carry the 92 (belts gotta be rather tight to hold up the weight).

My issue is that I have pain radiating up to my waist, exactly where a belt buckle would go. I've seen a lot of specialists, and no one knows why this is the case. But all the tests are normal. Its getting better as I heal - so, it should eventually go away


----------

